# 928TCD (CAN) vs 928TAS (USA)



## JohnA (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello,
Are the 2013 models of these the same machine?
Thanks,
JA


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome*

Can't answer your question, but welcome to the forum.

Paul


----------



## JohnA (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Paul.
I'm living in Canada and got a great price on the 928TAS.
The 928TCD is approx $1000 more here in Canada.
Wondering if both top end 928's are the same in USA/Can or what the differences are.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello john, welcome to SBF. probly the only difference is emissions


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The TDC (Canada model) has an on-board 12V battery for electric start. It also has electric joystick controls for chute angle and rotation.

The TAS (USA model) has 120V electric start; you use an extension cord plugged into an outlet. It has mechanical (lever/cable and crank handle) to control chute angle and rotation.

It may be hard to get a Canada Honda dealer to provide any warranty service on a USA model. The parts are different, as are the warranty claim/support systems. Might want to check with a local (Canada) Honda dealer and confirm they would provide warranty service and can get you USA-spec parts if you buy the TAS (USA model) and import it to Canada.

You can check out detailed specs for each one:

Honda Canada <--Canada model

Honda Snowblowers: HS928TAS Two-stage Snowblower <--USA model

[email protected]
Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.


----------



## JohnA (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Robert.


----------



## JohnA (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Guys
The 928TAS came yesterday.
Hydrostatic fluid and spark plug are ready to go.
Picked up some oil from Honda...now some gas and I should be ready to go..right?
Am I missing anything?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

JohnA said:


> Hey Guys
> Picked up some oil from Honda


Confirm it's 5W-30 oil. That's the recommend type for use in Honda SBs. Dino oil or synthetic is fine. Just be sure to change it after first month or 20 hours (which ever comes first) and then once a year or every 100 hours. 

Also a good idea to go back over the unit after a few hours and double-check all the nuts/bolts and make sure they are tight. Some may become loose if not properly tightened during set-up.


[email protected]
Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.


----------

